# Kirk PZ 148 plate for the 5d Mark III



## Raj (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi Everybody

Am using the 5d Mark III with BG E11 grip and the Camdapter hand-strap. Brilliant for everything else EXCEPT shooting street... too bloody obtrusive a set-up. Tried to use the plate hat came with the Camdapter strap in the ungripped body. This makes the camera unstable on a flat surface and it tends to tip over withe heavier L-lenses (50mm f/1.2 and 35mm f/1.4) that I swear by. Am looking for a sturdier (wider) plate which will allow a hand strap to be used with the body while allowing me to place the camera on a flat surface without it's tipping forward. The Kirk PZ-148 seems to fit he bill. Does anybody have any experience with this plate. Can anyone get back and let me know if it maintains camera stability with heavier lenses???
Cheers

PS: hoping somebody replies soon


----------



## surapon (Jan 6, 2014)

Dear Raj.
I use L Bracket( Kirk) with all of my cameras. With my Big Lenses too and Very Happy about them, Because I can rotate The Camera with 1 Click.
http://www.kirkphoto.com/L-bracket_for_Canon_5D_Mark_3_with_BG-E11.html

Have Fun.
Surapon


----------



## Raj (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi Surapon

Thanks for the info. Have been thinking about that too - I gather the camera won't tip forward? - am I right?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 6, 2014)

Raj said:


> I gather the camera won't tip forward? - am I right?



EDIT: I'm assuming you're referring to just setting the camera down on a flat surface, not on a tripod, right?

Try this - remove the plate from your camera, set it down with the 35L or 50L mounted. Does it tip forward? If so, it will do that with any plate which doesn't extend further forward than the front of the camera base. It's a center of mass thing... 

You could attach a perpendicular plate to an Arca plate like the Kirk PZ-148 or the RRS plate. Have a look at the RRS MPR-CL or the Kirk FB-10A. That would solve the forward tipping, but you'd need to balance it side-to-side. Attaching two of those perpendicular plates to the camera base plate would give a very stable, low-profile platform (but not a cheap one).


----------



## surapon (Jan 6, 2014)

Raj said:


> Hi Surapon
> 
> Thanks for the info. Have been thinking about that too - I gather the camera won't tip forward? - am I right?




Ha, Ha, Ha---That Why, I never use the Cheapo Tripods " I gather the camera won't tip forward? - am I right?"---Not the Plate, But the Stability of the Heavy/ Great Tripods. But When I use the Big White Lenses, I use the Regular Plate Swiss Acra ( ??) at the Lens Handle, to balance the Lens weight and Camera Weight.

Nice to talk to you.
Surapon


----------



## JaxPhotographer (Jan 6, 2014)

I am also using the Kirk L-bracket as opposed to the PZ-148 but the bottom plate looks the same on both. I do not have the 50 1.2 or 35 1.4 but I can tell you my 85 1.2 causes the camera to tilt forward when on a flat surface. My 16-35 II is closer in weight but still longer and it tips forward as well. Your two lenses are slightly lighter and shorter so maybe you have a chance of maintaining balance.

Per Neuro's advice, if your 5D3 won't stay upright without a bracket and those lenses, then it won't stay up with the bracket attached.


----------



## slclick (Jan 6, 2014)

I use the PZ 148 on my 5D3 and like Neuro said it's a center of mass thing. Some lenses balance, others don't. I know what you mean about obtrusive plates and such and I tried and researched a few different things but just settled on the Kirk plate and dealing with it.


----------



## Raj (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi guys

Thanks a million for all your inputs. Neuroanatomist got it spot on - was always referring to placing the camera on a flat surface. My concern is possible strain on the lens mount index each time the camera tips forward when the 30mm/50mm lenses are attached.The darndest thing is, my Gitzo QR plate balances the camera brilliantly with these lenses BUT it does not have a lug for a handstrap.... Alas - the world is simply not perfect!!!! 
Am not too concerned about my other lenses as I generally use a tripod - my main concern was shooting street. I remove the grip, don't use a camera bag, stick the 35mm on the body, carry the 50mm in a small lens belt pouch and thats it........ try to become as invisible as I possibly can.... not too tough in Mumbai even with a DSLR 

BTW Surapon - what a MONSTER.... WOW!!!!!!!


My Gear: 5D M-III with BG-E11 grip, 50mm f/1.2, 35mm f/1.4, 16-35mm f/2.8 M-II, 70-200mm f/2.8 Mark-II IS USM, 100mm IS f/2.8 Macro and a Gitzo tripod with off-centre ballhead...


----------



## Raj (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi everybody

Have solved my problem (camera tips with camera plate attached). Am posting this just to share. I started this thread outlining he problems I was experiencing with Camdapter (Arca) plate attached with the hand strap i.e. the camera would tip forward when placed on a flat surface, with my L-lenses attached (due to the wt of the lenses). 
As I was researching this issue I came across the Pro Spider Holster site. They do a Arca Swiss clamp for their Spider holster Pro line. When I saw the image I felt it would solve my problem. Ordered it from BHPhotovideo and it arrived today.... guess what - IT WORKS like a charm. My Camdapter Arca Neoprene plate is gripped by the clamp and the entire (Body + Lens combo) is supported on the stable base created by the clamp... Will post an image asap
Cheers


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 11, 2014)

*smacks side of head*

I have the Spider Arca clamp, and of course it would keep the camera from tipping forward. It won't be level, though - the lens will be pointed up a few degrees, but maybe that's ok for your application. If you need it level, you could get a couple of 1/4"-20 screws for the tapped holes at the 'back' of Spider clamp. 

Glad you found a solution!


----------



## Raj (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi Neuroanatomist

By the by - luv yr nickname. U a Doc by any chance??? .... 'cause I'm a surgeon by profession. Am posting a pic for the others. This assembly is absolutely perfect for me as my concern was laying the camera on a flat surface and the longest (in terms of length) lens I use in the street is my 16-35mm f/2.8....


----------



## Raj (Jan 12, 2014)

As a follow-up.Have my herringbone hand strap attached on the other side...... usually use Camdapter... this is the current flavour of the month...

Cheers
Raj


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 12, 2014)

Raj said:


> By the by - luv yr nickname. U a Doc by any chance??? ....



Nope - scientist.


----------



## Zen (Jan 12, 2014)

Raj,

Glad you found a set-up that works for you. I have the 5D3 with the standard [not L plate] RRS plate, and use the Camdapter hand strap. There is a strap mounting point on the plate, and it works fine. I too like to be able to set the rig on a table w/o tipping and this set up works nicely. So, in the event you'd like to try something else, try RRS.

Zen


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Raj

Your pic reminded me that there are a number of other small pocket tripods that would also do.

Here is a link.

http://www.manfrotto.us/pixi?cat_title=pixi



Raj said:


> Hi Neuroanatomist
> 
> By the by - luv yr nickname. U a Doc by any chance??? .... 'cause I'm a surgeon by profession. Am posting a pic for the others. This assembly is absolutely perfect for me as my concern was laying the camera on a flat surface and the longest (in terms of length) lens I use in the street is my 16-35mm f/2.8....


----------



## Raj (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi everybody

Thanks guys.... for all your suggestions. Will check out the RRS plate as suggested by Zen but for now am very happy with my setup. I find that the two fixed forward screws/"legs" (whatever...) of the Swiss clamp are great for providing a bit more support when mounting a long heavy lens like my 70-200 f/2.8 LII {am not a big guy and do not have large hands... }. Was used to shooting handheld with this lens attached but found my current setup allowed for that wee bit better grip on the lens barrel.

We in India face a problem with ordering stuff from US-based stores. At times, the cost of shipping + VAT works out to be almost twice the cost of the product itself  Will probably ask one of my friends to pick it up on their next US trip....
Cheers


----------



## Raj (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi everybody ... this one is specifically for Zen...

Hi. Have been researching the RRS standard plate for the 5D-III which you use with the Camdapter strap. There are a quite a few posts regarding issues with the design and fit of this plate (fredmiranda.com) i.e. presence of a gap and marks left on the camera body when the plate is tightened down on the camera. Accepted, all these posts date back to 2012. There is also some suggestion that RRS had recalled these plates and modified the design. Was wondering if you have experienced any similar issues with there being a gap between the body and the plate at its edges and whether there is any risk of the plate marking the body? Would appreciate your inputs...
Cheers


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 16, 2014)

Raj said:


> There is also some suggestion that RRS had recalled these plates and modified the design.



I can confirm that they modified the design. The stock number for the plate has an 'A' at the end, they called it Rev. A on their site at some point. They did a voluntary recall, indicating to those who had purchased the original that the design was based on a 5DIII prototype body and they developed a better fitting plate for the production bodies, and that buyers could return the original version to RRS and they'd ship a Rev. A replacement.


----------



## Raj (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Neuro....

Thanks - that was reassuring indeed. As of now I'm finding the Swiss Arca clamp setup perfectly comfortable and fine...
Cheers and thanks once again


----------

